

15 Web Apps That Built Remarkable Communities - aytekin
https://medium.com/the-growth-hackers-cookbook/4dd173a83565

======
AndrewCoyle
Great article. I love how it breaks down how companies successfully created
communities through sharing, curation, and help.

------
aytekin
tl;dr

1\. Tumblr: Blog Themes

2\. GrabCAD: 3D Models Library

3\. JotForm: Form Templates

4\. LayerVault: Designer News

5\. Hubspot: OnStartups

6\. Moz: Inbound.org

7\. Adobe Creative Cloud: Adobe Kuler

8\. Evernote: Evernote Ambassadors

9\. Google Docs: Document Templates

10\. Airbnb: Neighborhoods

11\. Shopify: Themes

12\. Medium: Collections

13\. Ride With GPS: Bike Maps

14\. Goodreads: Book Lists

15\. Github: Open Source Repos

